# Fishing hole question



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I got to ask. I have hunted all my life and fished (mostly fresh water) all my life also, and I have NEVER seen anything like the CLOSELY guarded secrets of saltwater fishing when it come to particular fishing areas. Although I am not even close to 90% of you guys when it comes to how many fish I catch and how often I catch I still post when I catch and where I catch, even telling EXACTLY where I catch. No harm no foul just wondering why it is that it is such a closely guarded secret where people find fish ????????? Unlike hunting I would think there are a BILLION fish at any given time at a BILLION different locations so what is the big deal telling where you had some luck one day ???????


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

some people on this forum make a living taking people like me and you fishing. just because we have boats and all the gear does'nt mean we should not go learn as much as possible from our local guides. they no our waters and no how to catch our fish! if you are having troublefinding fish give it a try. you may learn that secret tip! just my 2 cents


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Look up Dailysaw on the forum ,he know where a bunch of triggerfish and snapper hang out. He does charters during the week at discounted rates. Top notch .


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *tailfisher (10/19/2008)*Look up Dailysaw on the forum ,he know where a bunch of triggerfish and snapper hang out. He does charters during the week at discounted rates. Top notch .


i wish! that would be my dream!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

He is new and a little shy but in time he will come around.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Escambia County has hundreds of spots listed.

Arbitrarily 80% of those who fish public numbers hit 50% of the spots . 10% hit 20% (not in the prior); another 10%hit another 20%.

If I'm anywhere close to right, that means 10% of the county's spots don't get fished regularly.

If I were you ,I'd print the list, pick a # in the middle and start fishing the spots above and below that. You'll find the fish. 

BTW, be sure to use good pracices; Live/fresh bait; lighter lines; appropriate hooks/leads/leaders.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Now to answer your question. The Gulf is a very expanse area. Other then pelagic fish like Tuna, Kings, Sharks and so forth the rest are "Reef" fish that gather around structure for food and protection as bait fish gatherthe structure for both food and protection...that structure is really sparse in the Gulf. I'd venture to say most productive structure in this areais man made. Either by sinking of vessels, unauthorized man made objects (autos, washer/dryers, etc), or authorized made and deployedreefs. A reef of that sort will only support so many fish before it is fished out and needs time to refurbish. There are MANY publicly known reefs and their exact position (GPS#'s)...but if YOU took the money and time to build, get permitted, and deployed would you give that reef placement to anyone?

I wrote all this before I noticed it's the Inshore Fishing section:doh

And just to point out for the record.."Can't Catch Crap", I haven't found one Inshore FishingReport thread that you started in the last 6 Inshore Report pagesthat you told exactly where you caught fish, not that either I care or makes any difference. All are GENERAL areas.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I know what you mean. I have people who are less protective of their own daughters than their fishing spots. They won't let you board with a GPS even if you are just bringing it for a safety back up. That's why I am about to join the RFRA so I can make my own reefs and be just as protective!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

most of us have spent years locating the spots that produce for us. not to mention the hundreds of gallons of fuel burnt, and the hundreds of hours we've spent just looking for spots. To think that anyone is going to just give away a honey hole or even a decent spot is ridiculous. put your time in like everyone else and you'll find our own spots that produce


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

example....lets say i post a report saying i killed 10 3-4lb flounder this afternoon fishing the stumps in perdido. i guarantee you there will be 10 boats out there tomorrow working those stumps


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wirebiter (10/19/2008)*I know what you mean. I have people who are less protective of their own daughters than their fishing spots. They won't let you board with a GPS even if you are just bringing it for a safety back up. That's why I am about to join the RFRA so I can make my own reefs and be just as protective!


Beg to differ with you.....I have been on a number of boats that I've been invited on and NOT once did I NOT have my personal GPS with me. I ask the Captain, and say that I won't take it out without asking. In fact I forgot to tell Bill I brought mine aboard, his GPS was burning fuses left and right. I was meekish to tell him I had my GPS and explained that I do ask and tell that I won't take it out. I at that point told him that I in fact had one and asked if he wanted me to get it out of my gear bag....Yes it was a stupid question, but like I said, I wouldn't remove it from my bag unless I ask.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey I don't blame people, hell I hoard my holes too. But I agree some people are just ridiculous with it. I mean not letting someone step on a boat because they have a GPS that they always carry in their bag, I mean come on!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

On inshore spots I will catch one or two fish and then move on. Most people won't do that. They will stay there all day as long as the fish are biting. This fishes out the spot as well as attracting others who do the same.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

CCC I have read your reports and noticed that you do tell people where you fish and oftentimes provide the pics to go along with the post. I also recall that you fish out of a small johnboat and limit your fishing to the East River area. I have noticed in the inshore reports that a lot of people are generous with info about where they fish, sometimes even providing google maps of the area. {note the menhaden reports}. You are not that far from the Woodlawn boat launch and that gives you great access to the intercoastal area and the Island side grass flats on pretty days. Mulat bayou is going to get good and that is another great area for you to explore with your johnboat. Fishing up your way will just get better and better. Yellow, Blackwater and Escambia rivers provide a lot of great fishing for a johnboat. Your only holdup I see is you probably have to work for a living!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep wright I do have to work for a living, lol, you hit the nail on the head. And to the others I can understand if you are a guide and make a living fishing not wanting to give your areas away. But arent fish like reds and specs nomadic ? Do the same fish hang out in the same area day in and day out, if that is so I haven't seen it, I will fish an area and have luck and think GREAT I will come back and I do time and time again to find NOTHING. So then why would it hurt for me to give that info away ? But for some to worry about taking pictures of your catch for fear that someone may recognize the background and steal your area I think is silly. Hey just my .02 worth.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *FreeLine (10/20/2008)*On inshore spots I will catch one or two fish and then move on. Most people won't do that. They will stay there all day as long as the fish are biting. This fishes out the spot as well as attracting others who do the same.


I disagree. Inshore fish like reds and specks move around to much for a spot to get fished out. They don't hang around the spot all of the time like bottom fish on a wreck, they are more likely to show up for the bite and then go elsewhere IMO. I have had this argument time and time again with my dad, but look at some of the best spots in the bay. The three mile bridge, pickens, ect. are fished heavily and still hold fish most of the time. Plus with a limit of 1 red and 5 specks it makes it hard to overfish.

CCC, do you have a bottom machine? I'll give you some numbers in the bay for snapper and grouper, but it won't do you any good without a GPS and bottom machine.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A GPS can be set to save a trail. Even if it is in your bag as long as it has a signal can give a detailed route of where you went. I Keep a hand held on my boat as a back up so I would see no need in someone bringing their own.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Native, that was my thought, I mean I am by no means a pro, but from what I have heard and read reds and specs, move constantly so then why would someone worry about saying where they had a good day fishing when in all probability the next guy could get there 30 min later and never get a bite. As to your question about a GPS or bottom machine no I do not have any of that, just a little boat that I probe the sound and bay for grass flats that I fish, and I am primarily ONLY after specs and reds.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you're partially right. yes reds and specs move around, but they're attracted to certain areas more so than others. I have a little spot in navarre thats ALWAYS good for a couple nice reds on an outgoing tide. however i've never caught anything more than a few hundred yds away from it on any side. certain docks hold bigger trout than others. during the fall the flounder really stack up in certain areas. so forgive me for not going into detail where i catch fish. 

if it was a school of bobos, or maybe a few spanish in the pass...or even catching reds on live bait at the jettys, then yes i would happily give out that info


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

In all my spearfishing reports now, as everyone knows, I say "we shot thes fish at the Massachusets". And heres why.

When I first started diving, someone took me out with them to a public number, but kinda unkown, and not talked about that much. In fact since, I have found out that a lot of people have never even heard of it. We went, and there were big AJ everywhere! It was great! I went on a shooting spree.

Next day, I posted a report, with the pics, and said were we were at. Now something to rember, is this forum has about 6000 memebrs, and even more thousands of "guest" who read it. A handful of that 6000 people are great contributers, but many just check out the good info on here, which is fine.

Well, after my report, a friend of mine, who has been diving that spot as a great backup gurunteed to get some fish....reamed my ass out, cuz the next weekend the spot was a PARKING LOT of boats! 

Everybody wants to of course go to a producing spot, but when you have 15,000 people looking at this site, and you post what is at this point in time a productive spot covered in fish, you better believe, even if just 1/10th of 1 percent of the people go there, thats15 boats that will be there, on top of the normal number of boats, and thats a lotta pressure in a short period of time on one spot.

So know, I just say the Mass. But as was said, look for the less talked about and less known spots to try, and you will find more fish.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Simple Answer on why"I" protectmy areasto some degree: 
<LI>we have fisherman here that will rape a spot, all day, all night till nothing is left, i've seen it!</LI><LI>We have people that will pull up on you, like it's a Public artificial reef and try to fish right next to you....of course these are idiots, they chase the fish away and then no-one catches fish!</LI><LI>Pressure - pressure on the fish makes them skiddish and hard to catch. Many people are trying hard, and may be well intendedbut lack the knowledge, their efforts just spook the fish and then, again, no-one catches fish! I watch guys plow thru the fish regularly, completely unaware that they chased a school into hiding!</LI><LI>SECRET SPOTS- With a rare exception, there are no secret spots, there are too many inshore fisherman for there to be too many of them left. It's circumstances, moon phase, tidal flow, bait,technique, experience, etc, that's the real difference. Oh, and of course "LUCK"!</LI>

You want to catch Reds; put your time on the water, learn some of the techniques discussed on the forum, go to the seminars, get to know your species, and when you're out there be courteous of others.

Happy Fishing


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Bay Pirate (10/20/2008)*Simple Answer on why"I" protectmy areasto some degree:
> <LI>we have fisherman here that will rape a spot, all day, all night till nothing is left, i've seen it!</LI><LI>We have people that will pull up on you, like it's a Public artificial reef and try to fish right next to you....of course these are idiots, they chase the fish away and then no-one catches fish!</LI><LI>Pressure - pressure on the fish makes them skiddish and hard to catch. Many people are trying hard, and may be well intendedbut lack the knowledge, their efforts just spook the fish and then, again, no-one catches fish! I watch guys plow thru the fish regularly, completely unaware that they chased a school into hiding!</LI><LI>SECRET SPOTS- With a rare exception, there are no secret spots, there are too many inshore fisherman for there to be too many of them left. It's circumstances, moon phase, tidal flow, bait,technique, experience, etc, that's the real difference. Oh, and of course "LUCK"!</LI>
> 
> You want to catch Reds; put your time on the water, learn some of the techniques discussed on the forum, go to the seminars, get to know your species, and when you're out there be courteous of others.
> ...


No offense man, but you make it sound a lot harder to catch a redfish than it really is. Inshore fishing isn't really my thing and I'm probably not as gung ho as you are about it, but I just don't see it as being that difficult as long as you have some fish patterned. Again man, no offense, but from some of your posts about mullet fishermen and such it just seems like you get really pi$$ed if someone gets near one of your redfish or speck spots. 

I for one don't care. If I'm anchoreddown and catching reds or trout, I'll have my limit shortly and will be on my way. If someone else wants to come in behind me and catch dinner, then I wish them the best of luck. 

I do agree about not wanting to post up your favorite honey hole or bottom spot though, they are hard earned secrets that you don't just give away. If CCC or someone else wanted some #'s they would be sent in a PM, not posted up for all the lurkers to use.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

About the whole bringin a GPS on someones boat, I don't care why you want to bring it, if we're goin bottom fishing its not coming, period. And If someone on the boat finds it, it isn't returning with us


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I wouldn't bring a GPS on board without the captain knowing it, and it wouldn't be turned on without them knowing as well. I always bring one as a backupbecause you never know. Its stupid if you ask me to complain about someone wanting to be prepared. So stop whinning about the GPS, and the numbers! If you can't catch fish somewhere out in that little puddle called a gulf without your precious numbers then go fish the pier or something.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree about the GPS when going offshore.The only timeI take my hand held GPS on someone elses boat, is whenI have spots in it we might want to fish. In this situation I make a point to hand it to the Capt. at the dock. If it is sitting on the dash of his boat and he knows it is there, thenhe knowsthere is no funny business is going on.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native
> 
> No offense man, but you make it sound a lot harder to catch a redfish than it really is. Inshore fishing isn't really my thing and I'm probably not as gung ho as you are about it, but I just don't see it as being that difficult as long as you have some fish patterned. Again man, no offense, but from some of your posts about mullet fishermen and such it just seems like you get really pi$$ed if someone gets near one of your redfish or speck spots.
> 
> ...


*

P-Cola, Just a brief repsonse, no offense taken:
<LI>I would say we have different fishing habits, I fish mostly for sport, not for dinner, but I do keep a dinnerred once in awhile for some tasty Blackened redfish. I never keep a spec unless he's gut hooked, except maybe once a year I'll keep 1 stud!</LI><LI>There's a diffence between going out and catching a red or going out and catchinga bunch of shallow water reds regularly. YesI am gung ho about it, it's my hobby!</LI><LI><DIV align=left>Regardingmullet fishermen....YES, I get pi$$edwhen there are NO boatswithin 300 yards inany direction, and the mullet arethick and busting the waterwithin that same 300yds in any direction. I see NO need for an idiot to come within 40ft of my boat while I have my power poledown and am catching redfish in 3ft of water, and then cast his net right at me ! </DIV></LI><LI><DIV align=left>







</DIV></LI>
<P align=left>Happy fishing!*


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Freespool (10/20/2008)*About the whole bringin a GPS on someones boat, I don't care why you want to bring it, if we're goin bottom fishing its not coming, period. And If someone on the boat finds it, it isn't returning with us


Agreed!

I also, agree with BP. Thats why there is a rule in all redfish tournaments that says you cant be within 50yards from another tournament angler. If you have found fish it gets really annoying for someone even if you are just recreational fishing like BP does to come within 50yards of your boat. Especially when you are on a school of reds...

Redfish schools in the shallows are extremely spooky on most occasions. Unless of course you are in the marsh or in some instances panama city.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (10/19/2008)*example....lets say i post a report saying i killed 10 3-4lb flounder this afternoon fishing the stumps in perdido. i guarantee you there will be 10 boats out there tomorrow working those stumps


Exactly. It would be so bad that if you wanted to fish a stump you would have to bring your own.oke


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Because 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water.......Sorry, but there's quite a few folks out there that want a handout without wanting to put in the time and effort that the rest of us are putting in to find that "honey hole". Think they're called democrats......:banghead


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

All i can say is giving general knowledge is good like water depth, type of bottom, relief, tides and then letting someone dial it in is the way to go, but all that really matters is you can give away all the public numbers or numbers you have found yourself justNEVER give away the numbers or location inshore or offshore thatSOMEONE else gave to you, I blurted out a spot a friend showed me several years back without thinking and have regretted it ever since, and i did not even give the exact location. (sorry kenny and keith):banghead


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The part about redfish moving around alot is a little misleading. Redfish do migrate around but generally hang out in the same areas year after year i.e. CATFISH BASIN!!!! THE TEE BOX in santa rosa sound. I don't care how many people know about it those fish will be there the same times of year every year. Hell when I find a good school of redfish I will tell people about them especially in the sound just so that the fish will get pounded on because I want to see how they react and where they go just so I will know in a tournament and I pull up and see a boat sitting on them I will know where they went those spots you will never get out of me but the others I could care less. I got sn idea I will give you a short list:

CATFISH BASIN, THE TEE BOX SANTA ROSA SOUND, THE NO MOTOR ZONE BEHIND FT MCRAE, THE SAIL BOAT(ON THE BEACH)IN BIG LAGOON, TALL DOCKS EAST 500YDS OF TEE BOX, DOCKS JUST WEST OF THE 1ST SOUNDSIDE CANAL, FLATS AROUND THE POLICE BOAT IN GB, PILON 23 GARCON BRIDGE ETC....................................

The list could go on i'm just getting bored all you have to do now is catch them!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Flatspro, What are you calling the tee box ?? Never heard of a spot called that.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a big difference in having inshore spots and offshore spots. You can somewhat keep your offshore bottom spots to yourself because there usually isn't a lot of boats around. Inshore spots there's not a chance, I gave up a long time ago. With the number of boats on the water everyday its just not possible not to be seen. Although by people finding these spots really doesn't effect them as much as you would think. More than anything it's about being at the right place at the right time.I often fish this one particular spot where I use to fish with my dad when I was very young, it got covered up with sand probably about ten years ago and then uncovered during Ivan. When I noticed following the storm it became uncovered I went there, did well, and now fish there on 30-50% of my guide trips. It's in a very high traffic area, so many people have seen me there and began going there also, but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the action. I'm not going to broadcast my spot, but I'm sure one of my friends will throw me under the bus and tell everyone on the forum, just don't get mad when I show up and you have to share the action with me! :letsdrink


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris you are exactly right just because you know where they are doesn't mean you will catch them!!! I do however know some spots that I will only fish during the week or a tournament, but like Chris said in most of our waters you will be seen even if some one just rides by . Go ahead and leave and come back in a hour or 2 you will understand. Alot more goes into catching fish than just knowing where they are tide, wind, temp. Yeah I will throw some spots out there because I quit caring about a year ago, however their are spots that I will not give up and odds are you won't find them. Chris knows of most of them because we fish together at times but in areas like the sound good f---ing luck keeping something a secret hell anywhere in the ICW. That is one reason I will run in tournaments a long way! And yes Bay Pirate to panama city or further.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

capt chris...i will sure be glad when it gets covered up! cause i lost a great flounder hole when ivan uncovered that spot again!

i see you on it all the time and you have even invited me over to it...but i have to many of my own spots to fish it. but is is loaded with fish all the time!

tight lines!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Tee box well this isas close of a picture as I have! and this is how I used to take pictures to post so that spots would not be found!!!! And you can see why.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flatspro (10/22/2008)*Tee box well this isas close of a picture as I have! and this is how I used to take pictures to post so that spots would not be found!!!! And you can see why.


OOOH, That spot. We don't call it the tee box though


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Your right Captain Wes, that was one of the most consistent flounder spots I've ever seen, but Ivan destroyed it! My dad, Corey, and I went there time after time and caught them until we just didn't want to catch anymore. That was one of them spots that everyone hadn't learned about just yet...


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I recognize that pic! That right at Joe Patties doc isn't it?!?!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

CCC,

Fishing holes inshore aren't the problem. Chris and Flatspro could probably give exact locations of there 5 best spots for any given day. We could leave at the exact same time, and they would still outfish us.

The trick is all the damn variables inshore. Water temp, barometric pressure, water salinity, tide, etc, etc.

The guys that have been inshore fishing there whole lives understand all this and it is like second nature to them. I have been fishing offshore my whole life and only got serious about inshore 3 years ago, and it is killing me trying to figure all this crap out. I may be WAAAAYYYYY off here, but that's how I see it.

I have some pretty good areas that I fish regularly CCC and do very well in, I would be more than happy to share them with you if you would like.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Another problem around our area is there are alot more people inshore fishing now than in the past. With the economy the way it is it only makes sense do to high gas prices, and limited free time to take offshore trips. I love offshore fishing probably more than I like to inshore fishbut I never get to go because it is so dang expensive. 

As far as spots go.... yeah everyone knows about the T-box, catfish basin, ect...Ive been there on days where there were no boatsaround and not seen a single fish. Ive been there on days where there were 10 boats around and catch 2 7lbers in the first 10min.Thats the difference a day makes.Most of the time reds follow the bait.Bait moves with the current, tide,and other natural occurances. Its tough to figure out a patternand you will never get it exactly right. When shallow water fishing I like to find bait and activity first and then that will be a spot I start looking for fish. 

Its definitely hard to keep a secret inshore especially when so many boats are on the water now days. Im completley done with trying in our local area.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Brad, sent you a PM. Like I said not much of a danger here, I know one rig to tie a fish finder, I know one knot and don't even know what it is called, I catch a keeper red about every two weeks when I go consistently. Just curious as to is it me, the places I fish, or the weather / tides / moon that keeps me getting skunked.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>This thread turned kind of interesting, did someone stir the pot?<P align=center>


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

It's all good, it is good to hear the differing oppinions, maybe when I get to be good I will hold all my secrets as well, as for now, I am just so excited when I catch something that I have no problem telling someone where I caught it.


----------

